# Passat b6 2.0tdi 125kw Bmr 2007 manual transmission oil?



## iwcham1979 (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi guys, I have a Passat b6 2.0tdi 125kw, BMR engine 2007, 6spd manual trans. I am considering changing my transmission oil. Oem is quite expensive, and i wonder whether Motul Gear 300 would be a good choice, a lot cheaper, yet should be premium oil, right?! Tnx for your help!


----------



## Chipperman (Aug 27, 2015)

Alas, NEO oil no longer lists their MTF. It made manuals with grinding synchro a shift like melted butter. If you can find it, use it.


----------

